# My first time!!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Happy to participate in your first time.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Boo! Make sure you take a lot of pics and of course have a great time.....how could you not lol!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm dying to hear how you made out. Do tell!


----------

